# HDTiVo won't power up with new DVR Expander attached



## deb6161 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have been setting up my new TiVo HD. It is brand new even though the premieres replaced it awhile back. It sat around the house for awhile (long story) Anyway, I purchased a WD 1TB DVR expander. I checked these forums and carefully installed it by powering down the TiVo, connecting the eSATA cable to the tivo and the drive, powering up the drive and waiting for it to spin up to speed, and then plugging the TiVo back in. 

Unfortunately, the TiVo hangs on the first powering up screen. It never even gets to the "Almost there, just a few more minutes" screen. I left it on that first screen for over an hour just to be sure. I have since tried unhooking and rehooking it up 5 or 6 times now with the same result. 

I am off to Fry's now to buy a new cable since that was reported as a problem awhile back. Figured it can't hurt. I couldn't find this exact problem on the forums. Anybody have any other ideas about what could be causing this problem? Thanks.


----------



## bdleitner (Nov 14, 2010)

I've had my TiVoHD for a little over a year. Just got the WD expander (1TB). I'm having the same problem. I powered down the TiVo, powered up and connected the expander drive via eSATA and... it hung on the welcome, powering up screen.


I even let it try and do its thing while away from home, it had over 5 and a half hours to get past that screen and couldn't.


----------



## pete4215 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a TiVo HD and did all the same stuff with WD ( WDBABT0010HBK-NESN) 1TB (TiVo Verified) DVR Expander. No luck either.

Upon further research and reading the fine print on the Box it's only supported on Series 3 and Premiere. However according to Tivo website it should work. Have either of you guys had an y luck??


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd believe Western Digital more than TIVO....

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/index.asp?cat=16

What you want is this one http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=609

That works with the THD and the Premiere, I have one and tried it on both systems.

But for the same price you can use Comer JMFS software and replace the drive with a 2TB for the same price......

That thread is in this Tivo Upgrade Forum and despite it saying it is for the Premiere it does work for the THD. Using that software you can get 317 HRS HD on the THD.

Scotty


----------



## djjd (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but I am having the same problem. I purchased the WDBABT0010HBK-NESN for use with my TivoHD. It is not recognized when plugged in and hangs at "Powering-up" on reboot. Has anyone figured out a work-around?

This drive seems to be the only product currently advertised on the Tivo and WD websites. Tivo lists the TivoHD as supported and WD website says compatible with Series 3 (of which the TivoHD is a member). I'd like to figure out if use of this drive is possible and that I may have a dead unit.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

